# "Eternity Bedspread" - crocheted 12" hexagon thread motifs



## E Christina Dabis

In 2006 I started a thread crochet bedspread project. It is still in progress, but I have made 2 bed scarves from the pattern known by many names throughout the 20th century. All in all, I had to rewrite the pattern, stitch by stitch by using photographs of the motifs, and loads of trial-and-error on the half motif. Eventually, I put my notes into a document form for historical purposes and I gave it the name of Eternity Bedspread, presuming it would take me an eternity to complete.

Your Mrs. Luella Grangroth just recently contacted me to obtain my most recent updated document. I am providing a link to one of my webpages, this one being dedicated to the bedspread, its history, and to the pattern which I have worked to correct and document.

Here is a link to my webpage which is dedicated to this one particular thread crocheted bedspread. 
http://www.ladyfiddler.com/water-lily-bedspread.html


----------



## Grammykt

WOW! I am in awe of anyone who can do this sort of detailed work. It's incredible!


----------



## bwtyer

This is absolutely beautiful! What a treasure!


----------



## E Christina Dabis

Oh! Thank you. You're very kind.


----------



## willi66

Beautiful. I can see why it won prizes!


----------



## Sheena

I have been going backwards through KP, as I have been ill and haven't spent a lot of time here lately, so I saw the link to your site before I saw that you had visited here. I just cannot believe how much determination and patience you must have to do this, and you deserve every award, praise and accolade that is sure to come your way. The design is so beautiful and the work so immaculately carried out that it just takes my breath away.


----------



## martina

What beautiful work. You deserve the awards.


----------



## llamama1

That is stunning!!!


----------



## E Christina Dabis

Thank you all! Yes, I do have a lot of determination. When I start something I thoroughly intend to see it to completion. This lovely motif, which looks, in my mind, like the top of a professionally made chef's cake, well, I just had to figure it out. With computers we can enlarge any image, and that's what I did. "count the stitches" "write them down". It was arduous, but I was determined. I nearly gave up all hope on the half-motif until I realized that it needed an anchor strip, AND, one of the antique patterns referred to such a piece.

I hope I'm not out of order by listing all of the patterns for this bedspread that I have so far found (and own).

[I hope this does not appear as one long sentence.]

The Priscilla Bedspread Book  (uses UK crochet abbreviations) (includes quarter motif pattern). Dated 1914. Pattern name: No name. Images referenced as Figure 39, 40, 41

Heirloom Bedspreads, Volume No. 49, Lorraine Boilproof Cotton,
Date 1925 (est.), Pattern name: Sunflower Popcorn Bedspread (half motif has popcorn center)

Bucilla Hand Crocheted Bedspreads  Vol. 71
Dated 1933, Pattern name: Water Lily Bedspread

Clarks (O.N.T)  J. P. Coats 
Dated 1947. Pattern Name: Referenced as Item No. 6123

Brucilla Wondersheen Cotton Crochet  Favorite Bedspreads 
Date 1960, ASIN: B000YI44IC Pattern Name: Water Lily

Old-Time Crochet Magazine, Winter 1980 Magazine
November 1980, Pattern Name: Marguerite Bedspread

McCalls Design Ideas magazine, Vol. 6
Dated 1982, Pattern Name: Water Lily (half motif has popcorn center)

Crochet Fantasy Magazine (best guess)  by Sylvette Raisonner  International Symbol Crochet & English Text patterns
Dated (est) 1980s  90s Pattern name: Pride of the Boudoir
I purchased this pattern on EBay for $1.00. It consists of three pages taken from a crochet magazine. The seller said she thought it came from Crochet Fantasy magazine, but could not guarantee that, nor could she site the date either. This pattern is a modified version of Water Lily. The lily is constructed differently and there are no popcorn rows.

Mary Carolyn Waldreps The Crocheters Treasurer Chest Book
Dated 1989, Pattern Name: Marguerite

Victorian Thread Bedspread  Courtesy Evelyn Anderson
Dated 1990, Pattern name: Victorian Thread Bedspread

E. Christina Dabis  Eternity Bedspread  Free PDF -
Dated 7 Feb. 2013, Pattern Name: Eternity Bedspread


----------



## E Christina Dabis

Each motif has (yes, I counted them... MANY TIMES) 13,463 stitches.


----------



## gloriam

Totally awesome. You definitely deserve the awards.


----------



## maryrose

wow! very nice!


----------



## E Christina Dabis

Thank you ...


maryrose said:


> wow! very nice!


----------



## Poledra65

Absolutely Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## E Christina Dabis

Thank you.


Poledra65 said:


> Absolutely Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## glnwhi

simply awesome!!!!


----------



## Katsch

Beautiful!


----------



## sockit2me

You are a true fiber artist. Your historical research, your dilligence, and simply, your work ethic are outstanding. I add my praise and congratulations to you. WELL DONE !!


----------



## MissNettie

Every time I think I have seen the ultimate on this site, an even more amazing one comes along. I do not believe there will be one to best this one. I have never seen anything that comes close.


----------



## kacey64

That is stunning! I love the motif! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## E Christina Dabis

*chuckles* It was 'survival' that caused me to caress crochet. You see, I had stresses beyond what you could possibly imagine and they were constant for fifty years (I'm 66 now). Crocheting very complex and demanding patterns was far cheaper than seeing a psychiatrist. Plus, it kept my mind busy so that I couldn't wallow in my own troubles and I could produce something lovely.

If you ever visit http://www.LadyFiddler.com take time to wander through the crochet links shown on the left side of the pages.

Thank all of you for your compliments, it means the world to me and, in a very selfish way, it replaces some of the scar-tissue with layers of joyful happiness. Your words are like music.


----------



## kaska

Stunning workmanship! Beautifully crafted, a pleasure to see.

It's true about crochet therapy, it can help calm a mutitude of issues.

Thank you for showing.


----------



## christine flo

very nice and wellcome


----------



## arlenecc

E Christina Dabis said:


> *chuckles* It was 'survival' that caused me to caress crochet. You see, I had stresses beyond what you could possibly imagine and they were constant for fifty years (I'm 66 now). Crocheting very complex and demanding patterns was far cheaper than seeing a psychiatrist. Plus, it kept my mind busy so that I couldn't wallow in my own troubles and I could produce something lovely.
> 
> If you ever visit http://www.LadyFiddler.com take time to wander through the crochet links shown on the left side of the pages.
> Thank all of you for your compliments, it means the world to me and, in a very selfish way, it replaces some of the scar-tissue with layers of joyful happiness. Your words are like music.


To see a well lived life and a loving person, do visit her page. Click through all the links and see how a senior lives that hasn't let her feet get stuck. I would love to be adopted even if I am older! The pages ooze compassion and love, for needy cats, music lovers and family. I am totally blown away! thank you for the pages, your gardens and for sharing. How wonderful to have a help mate like Paul.


----------



## Zinzin

Absolutely awesome. Beautiful.


----------



## sewlee

WOW! What a breathtaking masterpiece!


----------



## lovey

How wonderful! You should be proud!


----------



## cwknitnut

Absolutely gorgeous! Congratulations on your awards.


----------



## ptspraker

That is the most beautiful bedspread I have ever seen. Congrats on all the awards at the fair, you deserved it!!!!


----------



## Ann Heistad

Awe inspiring....a work of art. Magnificent in its completion. well done! thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## meann67

I couldn't have said it any better. Gorgeous!


----------



## B J J

As others have said, this is absolutely gorgeous! 

I am making a hexagon bedspread/afghan for my 7 year old granddaughter. But mine is not nearly as pretty as yours nor as time consuming. I have been working on and off for about 8 months and down to needing only 3 more hexagons then the fun begins, sewing it together. If I had a plan for how the colors are going to be I would sew them together as I go but her birthday is in November so should have it finished by then.


----------



## krankymax

Very beautiful bedspread. Welcome to the group.


----------



## Grandma G.

E Christina Dabis said:


> In 2006 I started a thread crochet bedspread project. It is still in progress, but I have made 2 bed scarves from the pattern known by many names throughout the 20th century. All in all, I had to rewrite the pattern, stitch by stitch by using photographs of the motifs, and loads of trial-and-error on the half motif. Eventually, I put my notes into a document form for historical purposes and I gave it the name of Eternity Bedspread, presuming it would take me an eternity to complete.
> 
> Your Mrs. Luella Grangroth just recently contacted me to obtain my most recent updated document. I am providing a link to one of my webpages, this one being dedicated to the bedspread, its history, and to the pattern which I have worked to correct and document.
> 
> Here is a link to my webpage which is dedicated to this one particular thread crocheted bedspread.
> http://www.ladyfiddler.com/water-lily-bedspread.html


No wonder it took all the prizes, it's magnificent.


----------



## #1Patsy

work of art and patience, congratulations


----------



## LadyBecket

Your bedspread is just stunning!!!!!!!Welcome from Michigan!!!


----------



## kittyknit

Wow! Lots of time, effort in that one and it is beautiful... :thumbup:


----------



## budasha

No wonder it won so many awards; it's absolutely gorgeous.



E Christina Dabis said:


> In 2006 I started a thread crochet bedspread project. It is still in progress, but I have made 2 bed scarves from the pattern known by many names throughout the 20th century. All in all, I had to rewrite the pattern, stitch by stitch by using photographs of the motifs, and loads of trial-and-error on the half motif. Eventually, I put my notes into a document form for historical purposes and I gave it the name of Eternity Bedspread, presuming it would take me an eternity to complete.
> 
> Your Mrs. Luella Grangroth just recently contacted me to obtain my most recent updated document. I am providing a link to one of my webpages, this one being dedicated to the bedspread, its history, and to the pattern which I have worked to correct and document.
> 
> Here is a link to my webpage which is dedicated to this one particular thread crocheted bedspread.
> http://www.ladyfiddler.com/water-lily-bedspread.html


----------



## mollyannhad

That is gorgeous!


----------



## minamour

Very impressive. Timeless piece!!!


----------



## bonniebb

GORGEOUS!!!!!!


----------



## ggclaudia

Congratulations! What a lot of work and it turned out beautiful.


----------



## Byrdgal

Outstandingly beautiful bedspread!!!! I do crochet but would take me a lifetime to do something that intricate!! You deserve any award!!! Gorgeous.


----------



## trasara

All I can say is wow!! What a talent you have.


----------



## Shania

That is just beautiful,,, won't ask you if you plan to do anymore anytime soon lol.. beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## E Christina Dabis

Shania said:


> That is just beautiful,,, won't ask you if you plan to do anymore anytime soon lol.. beautiful :thumbup:


You're funny! I like a good, or wicked, sense of humor!


----------



## -knitter

Fantastic!!! Congratulations! :thumbup:


----------



## ilmacheryl

Wow!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Breath-takingly GORGEOUS! Thank you for showing it, and thank you for your wonderful website.


----------



## snoopylover

Even though I rarely crochet I am in awe of your work! It is truly beautiful!


----------



## loulou

Oh my gosh! Beautiful work. It looks as if it was machine made. Just so beautiful!


----------



## NJQuiet1

I have never seen such a beautiful design...and I think your name for the bedspread is perfect! I know if I tried to do it I'd need TWO eternities! Absolutely gorgeous work!


----------



## Joycie48

What incredible work. I'd love to make a bedspread, but I never seem to get to it. sigh


----------



## iShirl

First: Your website is just wonderful. I'm impressed.

Second: I'm speechless!!!! Should that be typeless? I can't express how amazing your work is - beautiful. !!! You deserve blue ribbons and more but everyone has already said that, I know! Kudos...


----------



## Hazel Anne

Hello and welcome from London, England.
Your work is just beautiful. So much time
and patience that has gone into making such
a lovely item.


----------



## E Christina Dabis

I was just inspired by one of your members, to set aside an hour or two every day to work on my Eternity bedspread. Though I have made 2 bed scarves (sp?) my original goal was to make the bedspread and I want to meet that goal successfully.

Maybe you could set aside 30 minutes, take it along with you as you travel to work, take it with you when you're going to an appointment?



Joycie48 said:


> What incredible work. I'd love to make a bedspread, but I never seem to get to it. sigh


----------



## E Christina Dabis

We were just in your area this last Sept./Oct. I married a fellow who was born in Derby; I met him when he lived in Winchester -- online no less!! *gasp* We fell into laughter and it has been that way for 11 years now. We married a year later and he bravely moved to Northern California (in the Sierra Nevada mountains).

Our trip was to visit his mother who has relocated to N. Scotland (Perth area). You have a lovely country... round bales of mowed hay, the fields peppered with pheasants. Polite and sweet people! We're tempted to stay 2 months a year with his sister in Old Bridge of Tilt (I love that name).

Have you ever been to The Colonies?



Hazel Anne said:


> Hello and welcome from London, England.
> Your work is just beautiful. So much time
> and patience that has gone into making such
> a lovely item.


----------



## Janina

OMG I have never seen anything so beautiful and well done. First PRIZE!!!


----------



## dad's funnyface

I have no words except to say I truly admire your perseverance for completing this work of art. It is extremely beautiful.


----------



## schrammbo1965

I am trying to understand one instruction. On row 5, it says "top thread only". Is that the front thread?


----------

